# bumps, pimples on baby goat's bottom



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, I have 3 baby goats(triplet sisters). They are 1 week old and nursing off of mom. I noticed a couple days ago that they had pimples, bumps, under their tail, all around bottom area. A few weeks before the mom freshened, I noticed the mom had a couple little scabby spots on her udder. I am not for sure what this is, been reading trying to figure it out. Is it staph or something else and if so then how do i treat it. What can i put on the babies bottoms and then should i put something on the udder. I don't really see much on her udder now. And the babies nurse from her. The babies are healthy and act fine otherwise. Also she is 1 week fresh and I started milking her just a bit in the morning. The milk smells and tastes fine, but has a strong goaty aftertaste. could she still be having some colostrum after a week and that be causing it or what?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Could be soremouth.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you could get pix..that will help..but sore mouth or staph come to mind...sore mouth needs to run its course but watch for secondary infection and staph needs to be cleaned...I believe many use iodine..Im sure someone better suited will pop on and give advice : )


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Pictures would definately help but try putting diaper rash creme on the rash. If it is high in zinc it should help clear it up..I'm just not sure if it's okay for the moms to lick thier behinds w/ the creme on it though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My wether got pimple looking things under his tail ... we sprayed with iodine once a day and it cleared up. Ended up being Staph.


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay I just tried uploading the pic, hopefully it comes thru.


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, let me know what you think from the pic, any advice is helpful as I am new to the whole goat thing If it is staph, then that means the mom prob has it. Can i still drink her milk? Will it make her milk taste stronger or a goaty flavor if she does have staph? Like I mentioned she is 1 week fresh and her milk has a strong goaty aftertaste. smells and tastes fine at first.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like what my wether had. It got worse, then cleared up rather quickly.

Our lamancha doe has it on her udder as well. We are washing her twice a day with our udder cleaning solution for milking, with added tea tree oil. We have started spraying her with Blu Kote twice a day as well. She is clearing up


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay, thank you, I appreciate the advice!!! I put Iodine solution on it and will continue to do that, so hopefully that clears it up. I did see the one baby had some in her ears, the others don't. Did it make your lamanchas milk taste stronger when she had it on her udder?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Her milk doesn't taste off to me ... off tasting milk can be caused by low copper, mastitis, drying up ... lots of things. The staph may very well effect the taste, I just may not notice it :laugh: Plus, the lamancha milk tastes different to me anyway, because I'm used to Nigerian milk.


----------



## jkstrozi (Mar 28, 2013)

Thought I'd chime in since I've been dealing with the same thing on one of my pygmy wethers. It's a staph infection. Staph is quite contagious (so use gloves when cleaning it). Make sure their bedding is clean. 
Some people say they've gotten their goat's staph to clear up relatively quickly. I can tell you that I've been dealing with my boy's for weeks. I don't know if his immune system isn't that strong or what, but I'm about ready to just get a broad-spectrum prescription antibiotic from the vet (for a course of injections). I've done a ton of research on how to care for the problem. It seems the most recommended thing is chlorhexadine wash (a stronger one from the vet or a little less strong one from Walmart or Walgreens -- the namebrand one is called Hibiclens; the generic form is chlorhexadine gluconate). You have to wash the area with this stuff at least 2 times a day. Rinse well. Dry well. 
I also tried peroxide, neosporin, rubbing alcohol, and a number of other things. Those didn't work for me because they dry/irritate the skin too much. Provides more breaks in the skin for the staph to infect. And then putting neosporin on it keeps it wet. Staph needs to be dried out, not wet. It thrives in damp conditions. 
Lately I've been cleaning the area with chlorhexadine, rinsing, then drying it well, then coating it with a weak iodine solution. This seems to finally be working. I almost got rid of the infection a while back, but my problem was that I didn't continue to cleanse it when it looked better. It's kind of like someone taking antibiotics. You can't stop the meds once you don't see/feel symptoms any more. You have to keep taking it through the full course. 
So the reason I wanted to chime in is because I feel like if you're not able to commit to cleaning the areas at least twice a day, and CONTINUING to clean it for at least 5-7 days after you see that it appears to be gone, you should maybe just go ahead and do antibiotic injections. 
This staph infection has been a real pain in the butt for me and the poor goat!
I can't tell you anything about the milk, as my guy is a wether. But I have read that some people continue to use the milk and think it's fine. Others (including most vets) think you should discard the milk, as staph is very contagious.


----------

